# Happy New Year's and Resolutions



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wishing you all a happy new year! Which means happier than the last. We've had good times, normal times and some bad times. I hope 2018 will be full of "all is well".

My new Year's resolution is to prioritize my life correctly. I seem to get caught up in other things other than the priorities that I should have. I need to stop this and have my priorities like my hub, daughter and family, horses, dog and chickens, and family first, and not get into new things before taking care of what I have. 

Hopefully some of you can share your own resolutions. It will be fun to hear!


----------

